# IRAQ - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Chiricano (Jul 17, 2009)

Beautiful ......


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

Astonishing project.

And why are doubts there? Iraq is rich country, they have huge loads of oil, and they can finance this. And best way to renovate country, to give it boost, is to build complexes like this, that people can use, and that can bring nation together.

I am totally for this, and I am giving them highest grade.


----------



## MrIraq (Dec 19, 2010)

Livno80101 said:


> Astonishing project.
> 
> And why are doubts there? Iraq is rich country, they have huge loads of oil, and they can finance this. And best way to renovate country, to give it boost, is to build complexes like this, that people can use, and that can bring nation together.
> 
> I am totally for this, and I am giving them highest grade.


thanks man, god bless you.. most of these people dont even know What Iraq is or been their.. they think we are a poor country with poverty..and are ignorant and soo arogrant about what they predict that they are lost.

we are the second richest gulf country with oil following KSA. and the 4th most in the world. and Iraqs oil production just started in late 2007... and it is expected to have more than believed since, it is also the country with the least oil wells... in addition to this... the projects in Iraq.. are similar to thoes in Dubai... as the same companies do projects here and their. and this is not the only stadium being built.. they are also building the 9th largest stadium in the world with more than 100k seats... If you go to the skyscraper forums the Iraq section u will see it their.


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

Sport unites

Unbelievably beauty this stadium. The whole area is on a allmost Olympic level imho.


----------



## hatunash (Jan 18, 2010)

Evil78 said:


> ^^^^
> :wtf:WTF? People are starving in Iraq, children don't have schools and hospitals to go to, clothes to put on, a roof over their head, bombs explode like every 5 minutes, all over the country....AND THE GOVERNMENT IS SPENDING $500 MILLION ON STADIUMS??? Hell....i must be in the wrong movie, but i sure don't understand shit like this...



:nuts:This guy watches too much TV.
In fact, I'm pretty sure that Iraq is richer then Romania.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Evil78 said:


> ^^^^
> :wtf:WTF? People are starving in Iraq, children don't have schools and hospitals to go to, clothes to put on, a roof over their head, bombs explode like every 5 minutes, all over the country....AND THE GOVERNMENT IS SPENDING $500 MILLION ON STADIUMS??? Hell....i must be in the wrong movie, but i sure don't understand shit like this...


Isn't it ironic? That the totalitarian dictatorship that the Americans drove out of Iraq managed to at least provide free schooling to all children? Even if they were so corrupt? Crazy huh. :nuts:


----------



## MrIraq (Dec 19, 2010)

hatunash said:


> :nuts:This guy watches too much TV.
> In fact, I'm pretty sure that Iraq is richer then Romania.


lol, Iraq richer than romania.. if we compare per capita.. it woundt be thou.. but iraq's oil has just started its production. and theirfore.. giv it 3 years time.. and it'll be just like the other gulf states.


----------



## tamashachi (Nov 7, 2011)

I thing Iraq is one of richest country in Persian gulf region .and that's up to people of Iraq to decide how to spend their money, as soon as they are free to choose how ."Insha alah" . by the way that stadium is going to bring a lots of jobs to Basra .


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

*BAGHDAD - New Zawraa Stadium (12,500)*

Location: Baghdad, Iraq
Club: Al Zawraa
Capacity: 12,500 (this may be changed)
Client: Minstry of youth & sport
Construction Co.: Iranian Boland Payeh Co.
Duration: 30 months

They have changed the design(luckily) from this...










...to this


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

First pics of demolishing the old Zawraa Stadium


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Update 11-03-2012


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^
nice !! but, 30 months to two-stand stadium ?? )


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

^^ Yes, thats how things work in Iraq (at the moment).

Since I just noticed this thread, i will post pics and info soon.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

New Afak Stadium, 160km south of Baghdad
Capacity: 5,000





























*January 2012*








































































































































*?*


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Location: Baghdad, Al Ghazaliya Neighborhood
Capacity: 1,000
Completion: 2012


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

*Karbala builds 30,000-spectator football stadium, swimming pool and more*
19/02/2012 16:08

KARBALA, Feb. 19 - A 30,000-spectator football stadium, a swimming pool and additional facilities are set to be rolled out in Karbala, announced the chairman of the Youth and Sport Committee at the province's council.

Murad al-Jabbouri said Turkish company Bahadur Cole will construct the stadium. The company has agreed to build further facilities including a swimming pool, parking space for 10,000 cars at the stadium, two sports training grounds and a four star hotel to receive guests during football tournaments. 

The total cost of the stadium is estimated to be 127bn IQD ($109m) and is due to be completed within 36 months. The Ministry of Youth and Sports will cover the budget for the project, said Jabbouri. The cost and implementation of the other facilities will be decided once the stadium is finished. 

The ministry also launched the tender for the construction of two sports grounds to replace the existing Karbala and Hindiya stadiums. The contract for demolishing the stadiums and building the grounds will be agreed once the tender process is completed.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

News of the latest months



*Three stadiums to be built in Baghdad*
11/03/2012 18:36
BAGHDAD, March 11 - Three sports stadiums with international specifications are set to be built in Baghdad under plans announced by the director of the engineering and technical department in Iraq's Ministry of Youth and Sports.

Kamel Braihi said the three stadiums will be constructed in Sadr City, Rusafa and Tajiyyat.

The stadium in Sadr City will accommodate 30,000 spectators and has been referred to Turkish company Nurol at a cost of 116bn IQD ($99.5m). Construction should last up to approximately two and a half years.

The Rusafa stadium will also hold 30,000 spectators and will be built by Spanish company Tri Arena in approximately one year and eight months at a cost of 114bn IQD ($98m).

The stadium in Tajiyyat will accommodate 60,000 spectators and will be built by Iranian company Baland Baya in roughly two and a half years at a cost of 227bn IQD ($195m).

A number of companies placed bids for the construction of the stadiums and the offers were discussed by the ministry.
__________________



*Turkish company to build sports stadium in Ninewa *
2/15/2012 6:34 PM 

BAGHDAD / Aswat al-Iraq: A Turkish company began construction on an international stadium with a capacity for 30,000 spectators in Mosul city.

The project is within the Youth and Sports Ministry projects to build a number of stadiums in the provinces, according to an official statement.

The company will build the stadium and a 70-room hotel and helipad landing area.

The project is expected to end in two years time.

The ministry is trying to support sports infrastructures.

RM (TP)/SR
__________________


*Construction of $138m Ramadi football stadium begins*
21/02/2012 13:17
ANBAR, Feb. 21 - The construction of a 30,000-spectator football stadium in Ramadi began today.

Technical director at the Ministry of Youth and Sports Kamel al-Barihi said Turkish company Gürtaş today began surveying, mapping and marking the area of the 161bn IQD ($138m) project. Construction is expected to take 30 months.

The development will include two training stadiums, one for 500 spectators and another for 200. A four star hotel with 75 bedrooms will also be built from the same fund. 

A road has been constructed to link the project site to the Ramadi highway to facilitate the transfer of construction materials. 

The old Ramadi stadium was the only official stadium in the province of Anbar and was damaged after US forces used it as a base until their withdrawal from Iraq in December last year.
__________________


*Grand stadium in Karbala *
1/31/2012 2:17 PM 

KARBALA / Aswat al-Iraq: The Iraqi Youth and Sports Minister ordered yesterday that Karbala's present stadium be demolished to make way for a new one, according to Karbala sports authorities.
The new stadium will accommodate 10,000 spectators with a cost of 50 billion Iraqi dinars.
The stadium shall be built according to international standards.
RM (TP)/SR
__________________


*Int'l companies delegations seek Ministry of Youth projects*
2/13/2012 5:37 PM 

BAGHDAD / Aswat al-Iraq: The Iraqi Ministry of Youth and Sports discussed with a delegation representing international companies the possibilities of implementing large projects in 2012.

The delegation includes companies from France, Spain and Turkey, seeking to build five 30,000 seats stadiums in Diala, Salah al-Din, Diwaniya, Samawa and Thi Qar, in addition to five olympic swimming pools, 34 recreational swimming pools, three 5000-seat playgrounds, and a hospital for sports care.

A statement received by Aswat al-Iraq noted that the companies will submit their CVs to the ministry according to Iraqi regulations.

RM (TP)/SR
__________________



*Olympic Stadium renovation*
25/01/2012 12:23
KIRKUK, Jan. 25 - Turkish company Ava Sport is still renovating the Olympic Stadium in Kirkuk, the oldest stadium in the city. The reconstruction began last summer, locals hope it will someday be ready to host international matches.

The stadium was built in 1982 for an Olympics that never happened. After the fall of the former regime in 2003 at least 500 Kurds displaced by Saddam Hussein's forced resettlement "Arabization" policy returned to Kirkuk and settled in the stadium. The families stayed in the ground for more than seven years, only recently moving on.

The director of Youth and Sports of Kirkuk Jabbar Mohammed Ibrahim said "They left the stadium after the allocation of ten million dinars each by President Jalal Talabani."

The stadium refurbishment is being done in two phases. First the stadium is being comprehensively rebuilt. Phase two will augment the facilities.

Harbi Khalid from the Ministry of Youth and Sports told AKnews: "The Ministry in Baghdad has agreed to build a hotel within the stadium for teams participating in tournaments coming from outside the Province."
__________________


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Kalha Sukr Sport Stadium

Location: Bakhdida Town, Mosul (350km north of Baghdad)
Capacity: 2,000
Status: Under Construction


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^
perfect updates !!! 
now only waiting, when all stadiums will be built )
when you have any renders, of other stadiums, post it there


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

I have a lot!

I will post it soon my friend


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

New stadium in Sadr City 
Location: Baghdad, Sadr City District
Capacity: 5,000
Status: Under Construction











Its in arabic, so just turn the sound off


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

New stadium in Sadr City, Baghdad

Location: Baghdad, Sadr City District
Capacity: 5,000
Status: Complete, 2012




























*Construction - January 2010*









































































*May 2011*















































































































*Completed*


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

New Kut Stadium

Location: Al Kut, 150km south-east of Baghdad
Capacity: 20,000
Company: Karama construction co.
Duration: 750 days
Status: Under Construction


Demolishing the old stadium, April 2011

































































I can't find the other renders.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

New Al Muthanna Stadium

Location: Al Muthanna Province
Status: Completed


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

*Three stadiums to be built in Baghdad*
11/03/2012 18:36
BAGHDAD, March 11 - Three sports stadiums with international specifications are set to be built in Baghdad under plans announced by the director of the engineering and technical department in Iraq's Ministry of Youth and Sports.

Kamel Braihi said the three stadiums will be constructed in Sadr City, Rusafa and Tajiyyat.

The stadium in Sadr City will accommodate 30,000 spectators and has been referred to Turkish company Nurol at a cost of 116bn IQD ($99.5m). Construction should last up to approximately two and a half years.

The Rusafa stadium will also hold 30,000 spectators and will be built by Spanish company Tri Arena in approximately one year and eight months at a cost of 114bn IQD ($98m).

The stadium in Tajiyyat will accommodate 60,000 spectators and will be built by Iranian company Baland Baya in roughly two and a half years at a cost of 227bn IQD ($195m).

A number of companies placed bids for the construction of the stadiums and the offers were discussed by the ministry.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Al Russafa Stadium

Architect: Javier García Alda
Capacity: 31.200 spectators
Location: Al-Russafa, Baghdad
Area: 41.500 Sqm
Budget: 84 M €
Developer: Ministry of Youth and Sports
Status: Preliminary design

The stadium will be build by TriArena (spanish company).
From their site:

DESCRIPTION:
A modern and slightly curved and rounded design developed to fulfil three essenctial concepts: Modernity, Functionality and Technology. Its pure lines structure is a perfect symbiosis between newest architectural trends and latest developed materials. The Al Russafa Stadium with 31.200 spectators capacity ensure all demanding FIFA requirements and will be an architectural sport reference for the city of Baghdad.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Babil New Stadium

Architect: Javier García Alda
Capacity: 30.000 spectators
Location: Babil
Area: 41.500 Sqm
Budget: 84 M €
Developer: Ministry of Youth and Sports
Status: Preliminary design

The stadium will be build by TriArena (spanish company).
From their site:

DESCRIPTION:
We tried to apply in our design three concepts: Modernity, Functionality and Technology, by adopting the newest architectural tendencies, combining the use of new treated materials like light steel, thin precast concrete, ultra resistant textile and polymers, and tens of latest inventions helping to create easy adaptable spaces to the most exigent needs, using at the same time the Material technology as an aesthetic and functional appeal.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

I hope these updates are good for now


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Al Shaab Stadium

Location: Baghdad
Built: 1966
Renovated: 2010-2011
Capacity: 35,000


This is how it looked back in 2006










After the renovation


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

New Muqdadiya Stadium

Location: Diyala Governote
Capacity: 2,000
Status: Completed as of 13-03-2012










Bad google translator

Opened and the Ministry of Youth and Sports Stadium Muqdadiya sports in the district of Muqdadiyah in the celebration of the presence of the deputy governor of Diyala Furat al-Tamimi and the representative of the Director General of the Department of engineering and technical in the ministry engineer oldest star Hadi and Director of Youth and Sports of Diyala and the dignitaries and tribal leaders and the heads and members of the local council and municipal in the judiciary and a number of athletes.

The Director of Youth and Sports Haitham Abdul Sattar The opening of the stadium Muqdadiya is one of the important projects that were completed in the judiciary where the substrate is the basis for the establishment of the sports complex, which includes a closed hall and playground next to the Youth Forum.

He added that the stadium can accommodate 2000 spectators were Xah Balthel industrial and has a compartment for the characters and the halls and bathrooms, the undisputed race track and Tartan and a car park and three main gates and flood lighting provider.

The celebration included a football match together with the pioneers of the pioneers of Baghdad, Muqdadiyah and the opening of an exhibition of fees to ensure completion of the project stages.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Al Karkh New Stadium

Location: Baghdad, Al Mansour Neighborhood
Club: Al Karkh SC
Client: Ministry of youth & sport
Built-Up Area: 140,846 m2
Project Scope: Concept Design


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Najaf Olympic Pool

Location: Al Najaf Al Ashraf
Capacity: 400
Status: Completed










Construction pics


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Al Salam Stadium in Baghdad's Sadr City, i posted about this stadium earlier under the name ''New Sadr City Stadium'', but its called Al Salam Stadium


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Al Maymuna Stadium

Location: Maysan, 300km south-east from Baghdad
Capacity: 2,000
Status: Completed


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Diwaniyah Olympic Pool

Location: Al Diwaniyah, 155km south of Baghdad
Status: Completed, 2011


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Samawah Olympic Stadium renovation

Renovating the Olympic Stadium in Samawah (250km south of Baghdad)


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

More Samawah Olympic Stadium


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Al Khadr Stadium


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Al Salam Stadium in Baghdad during construction


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

makaay31 said:


> Updates can be seen here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1283989&page=7


Thanks makaay31
i think Iraq will host next one after Bahrain i cant wait i want to visit and watch the gams there :banana:


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

No problem, love-qatar.

I don't know actually.. But lets hope Qatar will come and play a friendly game some day, and you are more than welcome.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

New stadium in Maysan


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Good to see Iraq developing their football stadia, football can unite nations in the national level.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

MARLTON, N.J. and BAGHDAD, May 14, 2012 (GlobeNewswire via COMTEX) -- Hill International HIL -1.57% , the global leader in managing construction risk, announced today that it has been awarded a contract by the Iraq Ministry of Youth and Sports to provide project management services in connection with construction of the new Al Risafa Sports Stadium in Baghdad, Iraq. The three-year contract has an estimated value to Hill of approximately IQD 3.8 billion ($3.3 million).

The new Olympic-sized, 30,000-seat stadium, which will be designed to comply with FIFA standards, is expected to have a construction cost of approximately IQD 116 billion ($100 million).

"We are honored that the Ministry of Youth and Sports continues to show confidence in Hill," said Mohammed Al Rais, Senior Vice President and Managing Director (Middle East) for Hill's Project Management Group. "We look forward to helping manage construction of this prestigious project," Al Rais added.

Hill International, with 3,200 employees in 110 offices worldwide, provides program management, project management, construction management and construction claims and consulting services. Engineering News-Record magazine recently ranked Hill as the 8th largest construction management firm in the United States. For more information on Hill, please visit our website at www.hillintl.com .


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

New Kut Stadium

Location: Al Kut(162km south east of Baghdad)
Capacity: 20,000
Completion date: 31-08-2013
Status: Under construction

Update: 17-05-2012


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

New Babel Stadium


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Screen has been installed in the New Sadr City Stadium in Baghdad


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

This is that new stadium in Maysan.
Seats have been placed


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

New Stadium in Al Kut


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

*5 new Olympic stadiums in Iraq - Ministry *
5/26/2012 8:32 PM 

BAGHDAD/ Aswat al-Iraq: Ministry of Youths and Sports intended to build new five Olympic stadiums, with a 30,000 spectator's capacity, ministry sources said today.

The stadiums shall be built in Salah al-Din, Diala, Diwaniya, Nassiriya, and Samawa provinces.

Nineteen foreign companies shall participate in the construction bids.

The stadiums will include accommodations, administrative quarters and training yards.

RM (TP)/SR


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

The old demolished Zawraa Stadium as of 29-05-2012


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Some new projects in Iraq


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

New Sadr City Stadium in now opened


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

More


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Samawah Olympic Stadium


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Samawah

Samawah Olympic Pool
Capacity: 1,000


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

New Wasit Olympic Pool U/C
Start construction: 12-04-2012


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Renovating the Maysan Olympic Stadium 
Start date: 06-02-2011
Finish date: 28-01-2013
Capacity(after placing seats): 25,000
Company: Al Mustakbel Co.








































































































































And hopefully, it will look like this


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Interesting thread.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

More pics of some stadiums in Samawah

A Stadium










Al Muthanna Stadium



















Samawah Olympic Pool



















Samawah Olympic Stadium (yeah the exterior ruin it)


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

New stadium in Nasriyah


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

New Taji Stadium
Location: Baghdad
Capacity: 60,000


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

why dont these iranian firms build this kind of stuff in iran!!!! iran's government is a bunch of traitors 

anyway , looks amazing, sadly there a track but whatever


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

I like the Samawah Olympic Pool.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Ramadi Sport City


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Baghdad

New Sadr City Stadium
Capacity: 30,000


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Al Zafraniyah Swimming Pool


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

The finished Baghdad Club skybox


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

The new stadium at the Uni of Baghdad. The south stand will be build soon.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Nasriyah

Kalhah Hall


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Kufa Hall


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

New Samawah Stadium
Capacity: 20,000


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Baghdad Arena
Capacity: 7,000 
Completion date: October 2013










------


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Sunbullah Olympic Stadium
Qadsiyah Province
Capacity: 30,000
Foundation stone has been laid

No render available


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Najaf Olympic Pool U/C
Capacity: 1,000


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Al-Tajiat Sport Complex and Hotel


:General Information about the project

"Project Title: “Al-Tajiat Sport Complex and Hotel

Place of Construction: north-west of Baghdad city

Project Objective: to develop facilities and infrastructures of sport

Employer: republic of Iraq government-ministry of youth and sport

Engineering Consultant: Engineering chapter of the ministry of youth and sport

Total area of the Complex: about 130,000 square meter

:Structures to be built in this Complex

Semi-roofed football stadium with 60,000 sits-

Four-Starred Hotel with 70 Single rooms-

One fully-roofed football training stadium with 2000 sits-

Three fully-roofed football training stadia, each one having 500 sits -

Open Area Parking lot for 1500 car and 375 Bus-

Landscaping and access roads of the complex-


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

:General Information about the project

"Project Title: “Al-Zawraa Sport Complex and Guest House

Place of Construction: Center of Baghdad city

Project Objective: to develop facilities and infrastructures of sport

Employer: republic of Iraq government-ministry of youth and sport

Engineering Consultant: Engineering chapter of the ministry of youth and sport

Total area of the Complex: about 35,000 square meter

:Structures to be built in this Complex

fully-roofed football stadium with 12,500 site -

Guest House with 40 single room and 2000 square meter area -

Sport Saloon for Handball, Basketball, Volleyball, Futsal, Wrestling, Badminton and Tennis-

Non-championship swimming pool for adult and children-

Landscaping and access roads of the complex-


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*New Stadium concept in Iraq*


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Where is this? Company name?


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Maysan Stadium

Renovation progress is very slow


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

adeaide said:


>


Remind me Bakou stadium !


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Al Tajeeat Stadium
Capacity: 105,000

One of the many proposals.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Al Tajeeat Stadium

This one has a capacity of 81,260.


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

any progress of Al-Zawraa stadium ?


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Nope, it's on-hold


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Why so many large athletics stadiums?


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Small stadium in Maysan Province


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

This was a proposal for the Najaf Olympic Stadium

Capacity: 30,560


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

Beautiful renders in this thread. The last render is a copy of Durban Stadium.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

A proposal for the 100K plan


----------



## alshawi1234 (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^
Somewhat Similar design to the Tokyo Olympic stadium.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Baghdad Arena
Capacity: 7,000


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Baghdad Arena


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Diwaniyah


----------

